# Use pellets in Masterbuilt?



## formerlyfatguy (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone used pellets in their Masterbuilts?
I was going to buy some to use with the soldering iron, can combo approach for cold smoking cheese.
Will the pellets work ok in the Masterbuilt?


----------



## ronp (Aug 14, 2008)

Never used them, but don't see why not. I switched to chunks myself.


----------



## smoked (Aug 14, 2008)

no reason why they would not work, but I would think that is more expensive that way is all......well...then again you could buy one of those pellet mucher tragers!!!!


----------



## tender loins (Sep 9, 2008)

I was curious about pellets too, as I found apple or pecan pellets for $17.99 for a 20lb bag. Of course, they also have hickory, mesquite & alder too.


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Sep 11, 2008)

They worked fine for me.
I went back to chips because they are cheaper.
My leftover pellets will be used in my ordered Big Kahuna cold smoke unit.
Can't wait to smoke some cheese and cold smoke some of my kielbasa.


----------



## pmk (Sep 21, 2008)

I have used them and the only down side is they burned fast, they lasted 1/2 the time damp wood chips do for me.


----------

